# Europe 20 / 21 maps



## chelspeed (May 6, 2017)

Now on myaudi for updating.


----------



## kevin#34 (Jan 8, 2019)

thanxx!


----------



## Gary1310 (Apr 30, 2017)

Hey Guys 
Is there someone that is so generous to try download the maps update for Europe and do me a wetrasnfer or whatever to download it ? 
I've just seen that myaudi does not let me access the files as I have exceeded my download of maps ....
So the one who is helping me I owe him a Beer in Barcelona this summer  :roll:

Thanks guys


----------



## AllanG (Nov 2, 2017)

Gary1310 said:


> Hey Guys
> Is there someone that is so generous to try download the maps update for Europe and do me a wetrasnfer or whatever to download it ?
> I've just seen that myaudi does not let me access the files as I have exceeded my download of maps ....
> So the one who is helping me I owe him a Beer in Barcelona this summer  :roll:
> ...


I've also got the 'you have used your quota of free downloads' message on MyAudi, which is strange as I've only ever downloaded 3 maps in the 2.5 years I've owned the car since new, and I thought that you should have unlimited downloads for 3 years.

Anyway, I have sent a message to Audi UK asking them to look into this, and to reinstate my download allowance.


----------



## Gary1310 (Apr 30, 2017)

I think it is related to audi connect licence validity ....
I have downloaded only one map and did not actualize since 2017 :lol: 
And also quota limitation LOL 
So if someone can do us a link for an upload of the downloader it would be awesome


----------



## chelspeed (May 6, 2017)

Gary1310 said:


> Is there someone that is so generous to try download the maps update for Europe and do me a wetrasnfer or whatever to download it ?


I believe the download is linked to the vehicle you have registered on my audi in some way. Would be too easy otherwise.


----------



## kevin#34 (Jan 8, 2019)

if your map licence has expired, uploading a map file will not work



Gary1310 said:


> Hey Guys
> Is there someone that is so generous to try download the maps update for Europe and do me a wetrasnfer or whatever to download it ?
> I've just seen that myaudi does not let me access the files as I have exceeded my download of maps ....
> So the one who is helping me I owe him a Beer in Barcelona this summer  :roll:
> ...


----------



## Barmybob (Nov 4, 2015)

Gary1310 said:


> I've just seen that myaudi does not let me access the files as I have exceeded my download of maps ....


I have this message too, on a car that is not even two years old! I have written to Audi questioning this. There is no way I have had, or used the 5 x Free map updates, not even sure 5 would be possible. It's a July 2018 car and had 2018 maps from new, I have undertaken 2 x updates, 2019 in June & 2019/20 around December. It is possible that it had an update was undertaken in late 2018 but that would still leave 2 x remaining.


----------



## AllanG (Nov 2, 2017)

I contacted Audi DE, and they are looking into why this "you have used your quota of free downloads" message is showing on MyAudi, as they have confirmed that the free map downloads are available for the first 3 years after the car's production.


----------



## Barmybob (Nov 4, 2015)

AllanG said:


> I contacted Audi DE, and they are looking into why this "you have used your quota of free downloads" message is showing on MyAudi, as they have confirmed that the free map downloads are available for the first 3 years after the car's production.


Audi digital services got back to me. They informed me I had updates until July 2021 (Three years, six maps in total) and then gave me instruction on how to undertake the update. Fabulous, apart from the fact I still have the message informing me I have used my Quota and am blocked from downloading the latest file!

Today I called them 0800 279 2884. I explained my issue and it is now going to be elevated. I mentioned that others were experiencing the same issue but was informed that I am the only person to complain about this!


----------



## captainhero17 (Apr 10, 2018)

Barmybob said:


> AllanG said:
> 
> 
> > I contacted Audi DE, and they are looking into why this "you have used your quota of free downloads" message is showing on MyAudi, as they have confirmed that the free map downloads are available for the first 3 years after the car's production.
> ...


They told me I was the only one complaining about self reclining backrest and lumbar deflating/reinflating randomly during drive.
Despite numerous people both on this forum and on AudiWorld complaining.


----------



## Barmybob (Nov 4, 2015)

Does anyone know if the TT Owners Club / Forum have ever successfully campaigned on behalf of members / owners with regard TT issues?

I have noticed over the years that there have been several common issues but owners seem to be at the mercy of their individual dealers, often with distinctly different outcomes. Surely if we were able to challenge Audi as a group of owners with common issues we would be far better placed to hold them to account, especially if the issue were a common or design flaw.

Audi should really be championing excellence in customer service. Sadly it seems they have become somewhat comfortable with the "Oh this is so unusual" line and dragging issues out for ages, hoping they go away.


----------



## captainhero17 (Apr 10, 2018)

Barmybob said:


> Does anyone know if the TT Owners Club / Forum have ever successfully campaigned on behalf of members / owners with regard TT issues?
> 
> I have noticed over the years that there have been several common issues but owners seem to be at the mercy of their individual dealers, often with distinctly different outcomes. Surely if we were able to challenge Audi as a group of owners with common issues we would be far better placed to hold them to account, especially if the issue were a common or design flaw.
> 
> Audi should really be championing excellence in customer service. Sadly it seems they have become somewhat comfortable with the "Oh this is so unusual" line and dragging issues out for ages, hoping they go away.


It would be nice if the forum can pull its weight and speak as one vs some very common issues.

As for the customer treatment. I believe that this is VW meddling in the affairs as usual. The VW family is too big and powerful to even acknowledge its users.

Also some management and leadership is most likely affected by the sheers size of the parent company. Stuff gets done slower and there might be a problem with communication between VW and all other sub brands.
Out of all brands. I believe that Audi has VW fingers up its rump the most.


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

forum has no weight, UK is the biggest market for the TT. 
If you look at the number of active MK3 owners and tops you'll be at 50ish, more like 40. Let's say you do get some traction and you dig up 100 owners, its nothing by comparison to the number of units sold.

Anyone can download and or put the map data onto an SD card/USB drive. The validity for upload is based on the installed licence in you car. It performs a check at the point of load/update. You would need to change the validity date for the licence held on your car to allow the std upload method to work.


----------



## Barmybob (Nov 4, 2015)

The power of an owner representative body isn't just in its membership numbers. Owners forums, clubs and even Facebook groups provide a lot of information with regard a specific product and attract a lot of traffic and publicity. Obviously those that run and participate in groups already have a vested interest in the brand / product. One would hope that one of the goals of the groups is to help provide a better ownership experience amongst like minded folk.

This fact will not be lost upon a manufacturer and I feel sure they would feel some pressure to listen if such groups of owners were able to provide clear messages on specific issues. Manufacturers are prepared to lend out cars to the ever increasing band of You-tube influencers, people who rarely have any brand loyalty, just air time. We're not after ragging around press cars, we just want product defects dealt more efficiently and have a much more unified approach from their dealer network. They spend thousands on customer feedback - why not play an active role in this?

Owners organisations are a long burning flame and should be around long after the last car has been sold. They'll be providing support and advice to both new and old owners well into classic ownership. It would be nice if they were able to say they played a part in getting issues resolved whilst the cars were still on sale.


----------



## Barmybob (Nov 4, 2015)

If you click on the about the TTF link above it states:

We deliver, on average, over 18 million pages of information to over 60,000 unique users from all around the globe with over 40 new registrations and over 580 new posts per day.

So clearly this group alone has contact and the reach. It goes on to say:

 "We also have contacts within Audi AG Press and Audi UK who assist with product information and test vehicles attending shows and events."

So at some point there was direct dialogue with Audi. I honestly can't think of anyone better placed to help champion making things better.


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Most of that's me - look at my post count!!!! It was tried with many more owners around an issue for the MK2 with 0 success.

facebook/twitter or a public facing entity has a much better chance of gaining much wider attention, but that wasn't what i responded to. I didn't dismiss that approach.


----------



## Barmybob (Nov 4, 2015)

Toshiba said:


> Most of that's me - look at my post count!!!!


 :lol:


----------



## captainhero17 (Apr 10, 2018)

We are all facing the hubris, greed and megalomaniacal attitude of all brands today. You name it: Samsung, Apple, Audi...and 100 other brands that got too big and believe that they can treat people how ever they want.

There is no way a company like Audi will listen to any group (let alone half dead user forum with most members scattered around the world) 

Your only chance to have a saying or to "hurt them" is to vote with your wallet.
Dont buy Audi anymore.
Yes yes. You are one of million people. But the problem these days that many people complain about a certain brand or company. And still line up to pre order something from them tomorrow.

Video game industry started boycotting few developers due to unforgivable practices and customer treatment. Once critical mass has been reached. Company responded with positive changes.


----------

